

Why Waze or Face didn't came out of India instead of Israil? - msoad

I&#x27;m just wondering why we do not hear billion dollar startup acquisition news from Indian startup? Isn&#x27;t India&#x27;s software industry one of the largest in the Globe?
======
fakeer
No. It's the _services_ industry. At best you can call it _software services_
industry. It's not _software development_ industry.

